# Anyone have any recipes for Chicken and Dumplings?



## ktownskier

My wife and I ate at Cracker Barrel on our way back from Minnesota and she had Chicken and Dumplings. I had something else, nothing memorable. 

It wasn't the kind of Chicken and Dumplings we were used to. The dumplings were thin, not puffy. But they were tender. 

Does anyone have a recipe for a Chicken and Dumplings that would fit the bill?

Thanks, Ktownskier


----------



## de-nagorg

Stouffer's , family sized, in the grocery freezer. 

My grandmother made the best that I ever had, I will have to look in her recipe box, later after I bolt my leg back on tomorrow for it. 

Yes, I still have all my grandmothers recipes, in her handwriting.


ED


----------



## Startingover

I found 2 copy cat recipes from Cracker Barrel for you with photos like you describe. Hold on while I get the links

https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/...ld-fashioned-home-made-chicken-dumplings.html


----------



## chandler48

I just make my regular biscuit recipe using Southern Biscuit Formula L mix and whole buttermilk. Roll them out, and cut them with my biscuit cutter, then divide them into quarters. This is the basis of the dumplings. 

Take a whole chicken or parts, boil and debone if not filets, cut the pieces into smaller ones like 1" square. Plenty of water and a couple of cubes of chicken boullion. Add salt, pepper, and other seasonings to taste, and once the meat is done begin to drop in the biscuit quarters, pressing them down into the mix as you add them. Once they have had time to cook, ladle it out into a bowl and eat.


----------



## Nik333

9Gosh, you bring back memories, ktown! It's been years but I think she seared chicken pieces in oil, then added chopped celery, carrots & possibly onions. Um, um. Added water & cooked until tender. Then dropped Buttermilk biscuit dough in large spoonfuls. Turn when cooked. Um! I'm sure you can wing it. Let us know.


----------



## Startingover

Heres the 2nd recipe for flat dumplings like Cracker Barrel


https://www.smalltownwoman.com/chicken-cracker-barrel-style-doughy-dumplings/


----------



## rjniles

In the Carolinas and probably elsewhere in the South, that dish is called chicken and pastry.

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## Colbyt

I don't know if this will suit you or not but it is what I do. Leftover cooked chicken can be an easy substitute.


Chicken and Dumplings

version 10-26-18 for 2 

3 cups of broth
1 can cream of chicken
1 raw chicken breast 1/2" dice
1/2 cup diced onions
1/2 tsp poultry seasoning
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 small can (8 +- oz) biscuits
Flour to coat wax paper (2TBS)
1 cup frozen peas and carrots thawed.
1/2 cup of frozen diced celery (approx 1 stalk)

Add onions, pepper, celery and seasoning to pot bring to slow boil, add chicken, cook for 15 minutes.

On the lightly floured surface, roll or pat each biscuit to 1/8-inch thickness; cut into 1/2-inch-wide strips.

Drop strips, one at a time, into boiling chicken mixture. Add carrots and soup straight from the can. 
Reduce heat to low. Cover; simmer 15 to 20 minutes, stirring occasionally to prevent dumplings from sticking.


----------



## wooleybooger

ktownskier said:


> My wife and I ate at Cracker Barrel on our way back from Minnesota and she had Chicken and Dumplings. I had something else, nothing memorable.
> 
> It wasn't the kind of Chicken and Dumplings we were used to. The dumplings were thin, not puffy. But they were tender.
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe for a Chicken and Dumplings that would fit the bill?
> 
> Thanks, Ktownskier


Flat dumplings is what my mother made, it was my grandmother's recipe. I have the recipe somewhere but when I've made it they aren't the same.


----------



## de-nagorg

I said last night that I would look for my recipe today, after I had 2 legs to stand on. 

I looked and looked, can't find one in my file.

Rae posted two for your trial, posts3 & 6, above, give them a try. 

I remember deboned chicken, diced into 1/2 inch pieces, browned in skillet, peas and carrots thawed bag, small white onion, finely chopped, Whole milk (cream included), water, celery, diced, a mushroom, diced. 

For the dumplings, your basic biscuit mix, spooned in after it is about halfway
cooked, let them get golden brown.

You can add other vegetables if desired.

ENJOY. 


ED


----------



## Startingover

All this talk of chicken soup makes me hungry for it. Its so easy and so good. But now it would be sad without dumplings, puffy or flat ones. But someone brought me my first box of Girl Scout cookies yesterday so no dumplings today.


----------



## Startingover

duplicate post


----------



## de-nagorg

Startingover said:


> duplicate post


Impatient?

Must wait for the machinery to do it's magic.:wink2:


ED


----------



## spitz1234

I started a post yesterday looking for a small dumpling like food that my grandmother would use in her soups. For the life of me I couldn't find it. Searching every combination of dumpling I could think of. It popped in my head while I was at work and grabbed some on my way home. Spätzle. Chicken and Spätzle soup is on the stove right now. I smoked a whole chicken on the Trager yesterday and the remnants are going in the soup.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## spitz1234

.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ktownskier

Thank you everyone, you have given me some great recipes to try. 

Now I just need to head to the store to get me some chicken. Just wish I could find some stewing hens or some roasters. Not the young-uns that most stores sell. But, I will make do. 

One I get some results under my belt, and in my tummy, I will let you know how things turn out.


----------



## Startingover

Martha Stewart was on an old show recently making chicken soup. She skimmed off the scum to have a clear broth, using a strainer. That was interesting to know but I just buy broth or stock in a box.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> Martha Stewart was on an old show recently making chicken soup. She skimmed off the scum to have a clear broth, using a strainer. That was interesting to know but I just buy broth or stock in a box.



Chicken & Dumplings is more like a stew than a soup. Just fyi.


----------



## Colbyt

Startingover said:


> Martha Stewart was on an old show recently making chicken soup. She skimmed off the scum to have a clear broth, using a strainer. That was interesting to know but I just buy broth or stock in a box.





I buy it at Sam's in a small jar https://www.samsclub.com/p/chicken-base-16-oz/prod18290514?xid=plp_product_1_1 The entire container makes 4 gallons. I just mix it up as I need it. Kept in the Fridge it pretty much last forever. Available in beef.



Amazon and GFS both have it at a slightly higher price.


----------



## Nik333

chandler48 said:


> I just make my regular biscuit recipe using Southern Biscuit Formula L mix and whole buttermilk. Roll them out, and cut them with my biscuit cutter, then divide them into quarters. This is the basis of the dumplings.
> 
> Take a whole chicken or parts, boil and debone if not filets, cut the pieces into smaller ones like 1" square. Plenty of water and a couple of cubes of chicken boullion. Add salt, pepper, and other seasonings to taste, and once the meat is done begin to drop in the biscuit quarters, pressing them down into the mix as you add them. Once they have had time to cook, ladle it out into a bowl and eat.


That's like the Knoephle I just discovered from the Turkey Soup thread. I had no idea. I love the Regional ( and International) similarities.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

de-nagorg said:


> Yes, I still have all my grandmother's recipes, in her handwriting.
> 
> ED


Ed - my grandmother's recipe starts off with . . . . .
boil 4 chicken backs and 8 chicken feet until done. . . . .

and I'll leave it at that.
John


----------



## BigJim

I don't like the fluffy dumplings, I like the kind that has a little more structure to it. I also like a really lot of black pepper.


----------

